# I need your help



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, so my cousins, in Cleveland Oh, just bought their first new home, they have always lived in apartments. They are considering getting a small dog. The problem is, one has three kids, one girl that is 4, one boy that is 6 and another boy that is 14. My other cousin will be living with her too for awhile because she had just moved back to OH and she also has a 4 year old son. The kids all play very rough and loved to run around(they are wild LOL), so this dog would have to be very sturdy. Both my cousins work during the day, so it can't be a dog that is prone to separation anxiety. And I highly doubt, they would have the time and the patience to take care of a long coated breed, like malts, yorkies, shih tzus, lhasas. They also have one(maybe two?) 8 month old kittens.
They wanted a maltese because they've seen pictures of Gigi and think she's adorable. But I have already lectured to them about how fragile these dogs are and how high maitance they are, are their high prices. I wonder what we're going to do when we come visit them with Gigi? :smpullhair: :smstarz: :new_shocked: There will have to be some type of rules they must follow to be around Gigi, I'll call them The Gigi Rules. LOL 

So do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would have them look into:

-Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (This is a VERY good breed for families)
-Cairn Terrier
-West Highland White Terrier (Westie, of course)
-Pug (Not attractive IMO, but they are more "sturdy" for a small breed)
-American Eskimo (Toy or Miniature)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are they sure they want a small breed? I would recommend something larger like a retired breeding Golden Retriever.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I would still have to say that a Shih Tzu is a good dog for them, I had them all of my years
of my children growing up and they are a hearty dog,they love children, love to play and run with
kids, and all my Shih Tzus lived until 16 years and the one I still have is 18 years old and
still going strong. I have had 8 over the years and all of them were very healthy.
If they don't want a long coat they are just as cute in clothes with a puppy cut. I am like you
and would not say a Maltese is for them.
But since I don't have little ones around now, I love my Maltese just a little bit more then
the Shih Tzus.

Lucy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen many labs and golden retrievers do outstanding around young kids like that. My friend's golden even taught her two oldest kids to walk - he'd let the babies grab hold of his fur with their tiny little fists, then he'd stand up and slowly step forward. I don't know if he was just trying to get away from them or actually teach them to walk but it worked.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 9 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774061


> Are they sure they want a small breed? I would recommend something larger like a retired breeding Golden Retriever.[/B]


A golden would great! But I had already asked if they wanted a larger breed, but she said "no, larger dog, larger poops." LOL


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 9 2009, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774065


> I would still have to say that a Shih Tzu is a good dog for them, I had them all of my years
> of my children growing up and they are a hearty dog,they love children, love to play and run with
> kids, and all my Shih Tzus lived until 16 years and the one I still have is 18 years old and
> still going strong. I have had 8 over the years and all of them were very healthy.
> ...


I really don't see them brushing the dog everday(even in a puppy cut) and spending $50 a month, taking the dog to a groomer for a puppy cut. They don't really have time with all the kids. But I will let them know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You know, with so many kids, along with two kittens, I would suggest they hold off on a dog for now.

You did say, "they are considering a small dog", so perhaps you can talk them out of it?

Once they've settled in, and the kids are a bit older, I would go for a larger breed. Since the kids play rough,
not a good idea to have a toy breed. Also not a good idea to have a large breed, if the wee ones are poking at them,
or getting on their nerves, there could be some serious damage. 

I would hold off for now. 

I know it's not your decision ~ LOL Just stickin' in my two-cents B) 

Bless your heart for your concern. This is always a worry. :grouphug: 

And yep, a retired Golden, would be awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I only suggested small breeds, but what about a medium breed...like a Cocker Spaniel???


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 9 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774059


> I would have them look into:
> 
> -Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (This is a VERY good breed for families)
> -Cairn Terrier
> ...


Cavaliers are a great dog! 
They mostly will be getting a dog from a rescue group.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 9 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774070


> You know, with so many kids, along with two kittens, I would suggest they hold off on a dog for now.
> 
> You did say, "they are considering a small dog", so perhaps you can talk them out of it?
> 
> ...


Very true!
This cousin of mine always jumps into new things without really thinking about. For example, they just saw this house less than two weeks ago, now they're moved in already. So I was just going to suggest some breeds before they make a mistake. And I'm not even going to start with how much my parents have helped them with finances over the years. I'll be visiting them next month so I'll talk to them about it then. Once they see how much work it is to take care of my three pound Gigi, I'm sure they'll change their mind. LOL 

Thanks for your two cents. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the Cavaliers, although I've never had one. With young children, my first thought was a Cairn Terrier. We've had two. I adored the first one, but the 2nd one was so aloof, we just never bonded. They are sturdy, though, and our first one was around kids a lot. That dog was a great dog. At any rate, those were my choices, and I saw others suggested those, as well.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

What do they consider a small dog and have they looked into rescue? I would think any small, short coated breed or a mutt in the 15-30lbs range would be ok. Off the top of my head: Beagles, Pugs, Mini Schnauzers (they honestly don't need that much grooming and are easy DIY dogs), Staffordshire Bull Terriers (aka "the nanny dog"), mini Bull Terriers, Bulldogs, a few other Terrier Breeds, Basset Hounds, Shelties, Mini Aussies. With two 4 year olds, I would consider an older puppy/dog (rescue). Any puppy is going to be small and pretty fragile. I don't know why people think Retrievers are so great with kids, the puppies in particular are very rambunctious and can cause injuries. And those tails can leave mega bruises. I don't even like being around them myself, so I can imagine how a small child would feel. If they do decide to go with a larger breed, I would consider something more sedate.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What about a bichon....they are happy little silly loving furbabies...?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Well if they really want to get a dog all the kids need to have a do not pull on the tail policy in the house or there going to get nipped one day. I still would suggest a Golden Retriever or a Lab they both great with kids .
They also if there getting a rescue to me it needs to be young so they all can grow together,I had a Vizsula and Rocky was not crazy for kids his tail would go between his legs if a kid ran over to him,i guess i was more afraid that he might bite one so i never wanted to find out.Thats nice of you to do the ground work for your cousin


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, if the kids are wild I wonder what would happen to a dog.. Sounds like the parents don't know how to train their kids so I can imagine what it'd be like to add an untrained dog in to the mix. Honestly, I would feel sorry for any dog being put in the scenario you describe. Maybe talk them out of a dog for a while until the kids are older and hopefully not so wild. Can you imagine what might happen to the dog if it pees on the carpet of their new home?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody for all your suggestions! I'll let them know!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just wanted to let yall know, that I talked them out of getting a maltese. They're going with a bichon! They are very crazy kids, who like to yell and wrestle and run around all the time. They wouldn't let Gigi breath! Poor Gigi *HATED* them. When we visited them, I didn't dare let Gigi out of my arms. I told them how most malts just don't have patient for children like them. So their mother, as much as she loves maltese and thinks they're soooo beautiful, will get one when the kids are older. All bichons I have met have been crazy ones so that's good for crazy kids I would think! LOL But bichons do tend to get attached to one person more. Also they tend to have seperation axiety They live on top of a person in a two family home, that has already complained about the children's noise. And the kids do go to school but at all different times so the most time the dog will be alone is 4 or 5 hours. 

When I had gotten there she told me they already had a deposit on a little girl so I couldn't really get a good breeder for them. It was just some person who admitted to them that they were not breeders but they just had puppies and decided to sell them. You'd think after she knew about my family's story and the heartache we went through with my late Imani that she would try and get the healthiest puppy ever...but NOPE. THe puppy will be coming home on the 15th. She said they send her pictures of her every week. She says how she can't wait to get the new "baby". She said the kids will be brushing her, we'll see how long that lasts, LOL.
The person they're getting a puppy from said, bichons are more high maintance then a maltese. Haha okay, I want a bichon the mop up the concrete ground with they're hair everytime they walk outside. :smrofl:

Oh yea, and they gave the two sweet persian cats away to another family. She also takes care of my senile 90 year old grandmother that lives with them. My grandmother's feral cat also lives with them. This kitty is fat, and runs from everyone and scratches anyone touchs him, but my grandmother would not the them give him away so he's still there. I feel so bad for this kitty. He lives a life of fear in the home. The kids always scare him away whenever he does come out. The kitty never looked relaxed, just judging by his body language. That kitty is not a happy one.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

From your description of the household any dog should have nerves of steel and/or be deaf! I cannot imagine a pup being brought into what seems to be a dysfunctional environment. Since they had no qualms about disposing of two cats, they won't give a second thought to dumping the pup when the novelty wears off either. The pup is not from a reputable breeder so there's no contract/agreement that demands the pup be returned to the "breeder", so it will be given away to an equally uninformed party, or dumped in some shelter. :smmadder: Then there's the spay/neuter issue. Will the pup be altered before it can breed? I know these are your relatives Briana, they know what you went through with Imani, but they didn't hear one word.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about a goldfish!!! LOL
xoxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly? Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. I already feel sorry for the puppy and i hope the mom doesn't let the kids have full access to the puppy. Isn't it frustrating when people won't listen to you?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 7 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826892


> From your description of the household any dog should have nerves of steel and/or be deaf! I cannot imagine a pup being brought into what seems to be a dysfunctional environment. Since they had no qualms about disposing of two cats, they won't give a second thought to dumping the pup when the novelty wears off either. The pup is not from a reputable breeder so there's no contract/agreement that demands the pup be returned to the "breeder", so it will be given away to an equally uninformed party, or dumped in some shelter. :smmadder: Then there's the spay/neuter issue. Will the pup be altered before it can breed? I know these are your relatives Briana, they know what you went through with Imani, but they didn't hear one word. [/B]


Oh, forgot about the spay/neuter issue. Must remind her when the pup is old enough. This family has been through a number of animals before, but never a dog. And they better not give this baby away! If so, I may have a new bichon frise! :biggrin: 

I need to check on my late grandmother's doggie on my father's side in the Eastern Shore of VA. Since she died, the doggie, Lady, a scrappy little mutt, lives with my young cousins who moved into the house after she died. These cousins can barely take care of themselves, one got kicked out of college for always coming to class late. One time they went on vacation and forgot to tell my uncle they left and to let her out of the house to use the bathroom, and poor Lady had to stay in the house for 24 hours.  I would've gladly taken Lady home with us, but she's a country dog. Country dogs are much different than city ones, they're like from two different worlds. Lady runs away when she's sees a leash(country dogs DON'T wear leashes), she eats leftover scraps for dinner, they run through the open fields all day, everyday. Lady LOVED me and my family and we loved her too. I told Lady I would come back to her as soon as I can, but I haven't been back over there for almost two years.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Briana, 
I have had 2 bichons from reputable breeders. A well breed Bichon is NOT a one person dog. My girls loved EVERYONE, were calm, not yappy, sturdy and great with kids so if you end up with her all is not lost :HistericalSmiley: . My Bichons grew up with 3 boys, but my kids were taught to respect their pets. But they DO require coat maintainance. If your cousin does not get her groomed every 6 weeks she will matt and also look filthy as our maltese would.
Try to speak with them and talk them out of it for now, It sounds like a madhouse and not good for a little puppy. Bichons are great dogs but no dog deserves that environment until everyone calms down. Good luck trying to get through to them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 7 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827024


> Briana,
> I have had 2 bichons from reputable breeders. A well breed Bichon is NOT a one person dog. My girls loved EVERYONE, were calm, not yappy, sturdy and great with kids so if you end up with her all is not lost :HistericalSmiley: . My Bichons grew up with 3 boys, but my kids were taught to respect their pets. But they DO require coat maintainance. If your cousin does not get her groomed every 6 weeks she will matt and also look filthy as our maltese would.
> Try to speak with them and talk them out of it for now, It sounds like a madhouse and not good for a little puppy. Bichons are great dogs but no dog deserves that environment until everyone calms down. Good luck trying to get through to them. [/B]


I agree! Make sure she knows that having a puppy is a lot like having a newborn in the house, so she needs to be sure she can handle that! I'm just basing my opinion on your description but I do not think this is a fair environment for the puppy to come into.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 7 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827037


> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 7 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827024





> Briana,
> I have had 2 bichons from reputable breeders. A well breed Bichon is NOT a one person dog. My girls loved EVERYONE, were calm, not yappy, sturdy and great with kids so if you end up with her all is not lost :HistericalSmiley: . My Bichons grew up with 3 boys, but my kids were taught to respect their pets. But they DO require coat maintainance. If your cousin does not get her groomed every 6 weeks she will matt and also look filthy as our maltese would.
> Try to speak with them and talk them out of it for now, It sounds like a madhouse and not good for a little puppy. Bichons are great dogs but no dog deserves that environment until everyone calms down. Good luck trying to get through to them. [/B]


I agree! Make sure she knows that having a puppy is a lot like having a newborn in the house, so she needs to be sure she can handle that! I'm just basing my opinion on your description but I do not think this is a fair environment for the puppy to come into.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last year around this time, she was given the two persian kittens and found a six week old kitten. So, yup, they all lived together. LOL But she didn't like cats.  She said she used to have to wash their butts when poo got on their hair and brush the kittens. And she already has a groomer for the dog, a friend of hers will be doing it.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Bichons are very high maintenance..so far as grooming goes. Of course they are a white dog and I know all of you are familiar with that LOL...but they also need regular trips to the groomer, and most groomer charge more for Bichons than they would for a maltese. A bichon cut usually takes a good amount of scissoring. They need to be brushed every day too, bathed regularly and blow dried each time (poodles and bichons MUST be blow dried when groomed).


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 7 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827061


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 7 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827037





> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 7 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827024





> Briana,
> I have had 2 bichons from reputable breeders. A well breed Bichon is NOT a one person dog. My girls loved EVERYONE, were calm, not yappy, sturdy and great with kids so if you end up with her all is not lost :HistericalSmiley: . My Bichons grew up with 3 boys, but my kids were taught to respect their pets. But they DO require coat maintenance. If your cousin does not get her groomed every 6 weeks she will matt and also look filthy as our maltese would.
> Try to speak with them and talk them out of it for now, It sounds like a madhouse and not good for a little puppy. Bichons are great dogs but no dog deserves that environment until everyone calms down. Good luck trying to get through to them. [/B]


I agree! Make sure she knows that having a puppy is a lot like having a newborn in the house, so she needs to be sure she can handle that! I'm just basing my opinion on your description but I do not think this is a fair environment for the puppy to come into.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last year around this time, she was given the two persian kittens and found a six week old kitten. So, yup, they all lived together. LOL But she didn't like cats.  *She said she used to have to wash their butts when poo got on their hair and brush the kittens.* And she already has a groomer for the dog, a friend of hers will be doing it.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

What makes her think she won't have to wash this baby's butt from time to time? A little too much of some food item and there can be diarrhea from one end to the other. She won't be able to leave it for her groomer friend, it will have to be washed pronto. I don't see a happy life for this pup in this home - sorry. :huh:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

www.bichon.org is the parent club for Bichon Frises. You might pass along the website so your aunt can read and learn all about the breed before her new puppy comes home


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 7 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827116


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Sep 7 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827061





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 7 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827037





> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 7 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827024





> Briana,
> I have had 2 bichons from reputable breeders. A well breed Bichon is NOT a one person dog. My girls loved EVERYONE, were calm, not yappy, sturdy and great with kids so if you end up with her all is not lost :HistericalSmiley: . My Bichons grew up with 3 boys, but my kids were taught to respect their pets. But they DO require coat maintenance. If your cousin does not get her groomed every 6 weeks she will matt and also look filthy as our maltese would.
> Try to speak with them and talk them out of it for now, It sounds like a madhouse and not good for a little puppy. Bichons are great dogs but no dog deserves that environment until everyone calms down. Good luck trying to get through to them. [/B]


I agree! Make sure she knows that having a puppy is a lot like having a newborn in the house, so she needs to be sure she can handle that! I'm just basing my opinion on your description but I do not think this is a fair environment for the puppy to come into.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Last year around this time, she was given the two persian kittens and found a six week old kitten. So, yup, they all lived together. LOL But she didn't like cats.  *She said she used to have to wash their butts when poo got on their hair and brush the kittens.* And she already has a groomer for the dog, a friend of hers will be doing it.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

What makes her think she won't have to wash this baby's butt from time to time? A little too much of some food item and there can be diarrhea from one end to the other. She won't be able to leave it for her groomer friend, it will have to be washed pronto. I don't see a happy life for this pup in this home - sorry. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, that's what I told her, and how we've done that with Gigi. yuck. That's when she told me about the kittens and how she was used to it.

I will keep you all updated if/when they get the puppy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 8 2009, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827118


> www.bichon.org is the parent club for Bichon Frises. You might pass along the website so your aunt can read and learn all about the breed before her new puppy comes home[/B]


Thanks Michele, I'll pass it on!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Updaate 11/5

They did not get the bichon. I don't know why but I think it was a problem with the seller maybe?

But they did get a puppy! Just last weekend. They got a Lhasa Apso, and it is a little girl that is 11 weeks old now. When me and my mom heard this we were like GREAT!  We bothed tried to talk them out of getting a dog, they're notable for not keeping pets for a long time. I'm just glad it's not a maltese, lhasas bones and bigger and more sturdy. I just hope they keep up with the brushing. But anyways, they sent me a picture of her, here she is: 



















She really is adorable though! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847865


> Updaate 11/5
> 
> They did not get the bichon. I don't know why but I think it was a problem with the seller maybe?
> 
> ...


aw what a cutie :wub: A lhasa is a much better size of dog for children than a maltese so probably a good pick for their family. But they are definitely going to have to keep up with the grooming on that one.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww! CUTE pic! :wub: 
I bet Gigi can't wait to meet her, too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 6 2009, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847915


> Awwww! CUTE pic! :wub:
> I bet Gigi can't wait to meet her, too![/B]


LOL not Gigi! She hates dogs. :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very cute puppy, I hope it works out well for her. Talk about a frustrating situation, people only hear what they want to hear. Do you live close to them ?


----------

